# How to OVERCLOCK Acer Kg 271 MONITOR 60Hz/75Hz/120Hz/144Hz (Get Higher Refresh Rates) Acer KG 271



## bssunilreddy (Nov 18, 2018)

How to OVERCLOCK Acer Kg 271 MONITOR 60Hz/75Hz/120Hz/144Hz (Get Higher Refresh Rates) Acer KG 271






Step1. Before Overclocking Your Monitor PREREQUISITE: For Nvidia Users: Pre Installed Nvidia Graphic Control Settings   *goo.gl/aqr3pp For AMD Users: Pre Installed Nvidia Graphic Control Settings  *goo.gl/Bt6o8z How to OVERCLOCK your MONITOR (Get Higher Refresh Rates) *Make Sure You Have HDMI 2.0 Cable Which Support More Than 60Hz

Monitor: Acer KG 271
ACER KG271 - 27 Inch Gaming Monitor (Amd Freesync, Frameless, 1ms Response Time, FHD TN Panel, HDMI, VGA, Speakers)


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jan 1, 2019)

Is this genuine 81 Hz? It is displaying so I know but still, I always thought it was a hardware thing..

And what is the trade off? Will it generate more heat or something?

Can I try this on my laptop's inbuilt display? Its 60Hz, but the internals are core i7, gtx10 6o, etc.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 5, 2019)

The tradeoff is display will run at lower bit depth. Atleast thats the case for me (LG27UD68P). Unsure if that Acer panel supports full bit depth.


----------

